# Clean is Beautiful Journal



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Restart 180g - was getting too dirty with Aquasoil and 20 large fish.

Same tank. Took off the canopy. Miracles built it - however their furniture designs are from like 50 years ago.

I want clean, more modern look. Minimalism.

Still have the fish - however deciding which to add back which to sell. I want this tank to envoke thought, contemplation, and tranquility. Not just "Wow those are big fish".


----------

